# UK X-Trail sound proofing



## X-Fifer (Nov 23, 2006)

I am a UK owner of a 2006 X-Trial 2.2 diesel Columbia. From new (end Oct 2006), I have been concerned about the noisy engine rattle, particularly when cold, and it is much noiser than my previous 2004 X-Trail. My car has been back at the dealer of five occasions, but they seem unable to resolve the problem, and they say that Nissan are not being much help. I have recently driven a new X-trail 2.2 diesel Aventura at the Dealer as a comparison, and although it is noiser than my previous X-Trail, it is not as noisy as my current X-Trail. I took along a sound meter to try to make the comparison more objective. My X-Trail recorded a maximum of 91.9dBA at 3000rpm in 3rd gear. The Aventura recorded a maximum of 87.2dBA AT 3000rpm in 3rd gear. (Every 3dBA doubles the sound level). A full set of readings were supplied to the Dealer, and they have passed this information on to Nissan. The most recent feedback from the Dealer is that Nissan may suggest that it was not comparing like for like, because it was two different models. Does anyone know if the level of soundproofing differs between the Columbia and Aventura models?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

can yu not ask the stealer if yu can do comparative tests in other x-t's?


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

What's your present mileage and what engine oil are you using?


----------



## X-Fifer (Nov 23, 2006)

Dealer does not seem to sell many X-Trails - have not a had a Columbia available since I bought mine. Aventura only model available up to now.


----------



## X-Fifer (Nov 23, 2006)

Done just over 6000 miles from new. No oil change required yet, therefore oil is whatever Nissan put in.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Sounds eyewash to me. I've got the Aventura, June 2006, and they certain don't mention any difference in sound insulation in the sales blurb specification. If they say it isn't like with like perhaps they can specify in what way?

Mine's fairly agricultural pulling at very low revs when cold especially if you compare it with something like a BMW saloon diesel.


----------



## X-Fifer (Nov 23, 2006)

flynn said:


> Sounds eyewash to me. I've got the Aventura, June 2006, and they certain don't mention any difference in sound insulation in the sales blurb specification. If they say it isn't like with like perhaps they can specify in what way?
> 
> Mine's fairly agricultural pulling at very low revs when cold especially if you compare it with something like a BMW saloon diesel.


Reply from X-FIfer:
I have sent an e-mail enquiry to Nissan UK asking if there is any difference in soundproofing between Columbia and Aventura models - awaiting their reply.
Last time my X-Trail was at the Dealer they had it for three weeks. Tried swapping ECU from their Demo Aventura but that did not resolve the noise problem. Talked about changing injectors but did not do it. For the three weeks I had a loan of a brand new Navara 2.5 dCi double cab pick-up. It was much quieter than my X-Trail, and no rattle from cold.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Blame the hit-and-miss build quality of the bloody french engines. 

There is only one way you will get a result. Inform Nissan dealer and Nissan Uk that you are going to have a specialist report carried out and that you will hold them responsible for the cost should the car prove faulty.

Only when they are faced with something that they can't bullshit their way out from will they actually spend money to fix it.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Sulphur man said:


> Blame the hit-and-miss build quality of the bloody french engines.


The new Xt will have a 2.0 L French engine but I thought the current one is Japanese designed and built.

Noise levels are are tricky area. I doubt it's in the sales specification and then for legal purposes it comes down to whether the engine is fit for purpose. Might be a case of pestering them until they reveal their better nature.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

X-Fifer said:


> Done just over 6000 miles from new. No oil change required yet, therefore oil is whatever Nissan put in.


Have you checked the oil level to see if you've got enough in the sump. Might also be oil of the wrong viscosity.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

flynn said:


> The new Xt will have a 2.0 L French engine but I thought the current one is Japanese designed and built.


I heard that somewhere, but a diesel specialist that I spoke to the other day assured me the dCi was a Renault unit. It may well be assembled in Japan, but that's no comfort if the components are cheaply made in eastern Europe.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Sulphur man said:


> I heard that somewhere, but a diesel specialist that I spoke to the other day assured me the dCi was a Renault unit. It may well be assembled in Japan, but that's no comfort if the components are cheaply made in eastern Europe.


Renault did make a 2.2 diesel but had a different capacity to the Nissan engine. As far as I'm aware the parts are Japanese though to be fair to the eastern Europeans their Skodas now do better for reliablility than VAG cars built in Germany.


----------



## Dan Diesel (Feb 25, 2007)

Our XT (Dec 06) is very rattely on start up, we assumed this was just how they all are as a lot of the reviews we read prior to buying the car said they were very agricultural on start up. One of the main critisims on a web site we looked at, with hundreds of owners reviews was the noisy engine on start up? Ours does get a lot more quite as it has warmed up..


----------

